# 2002 International 4900 S/A



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

*PLOW TRUCK INTERNATIONAL 4900 - $16500 (Glen Ellyn) *
image 1 of 4











2002 International 4900 DT466E, Allison Automatic 6speed trans
52,845 miles, 5370 hours on meter
Former municipal owned. Folder full of all work ever done
10 ft dump box, 8-10 yard, sandblasted and epoxy coated
11 ft Poly multi directional plow. Wasau brand
Swenson Stainless salt spreader with Computer Spread electronic controls
Air Brakes
32,300 lb GVWR, 13,200 lb front, 19,000 lb rear
Whelen strobe lights and controls. You can select multiple strobe patterns.
Good tires
New Alternator, starter, air filter, oil and filter
Cold weather hood package
Weatherguard toolbox
Ready to make money! Selling due to losing the account it was used on.
Email if interested and I will get back to you due to spam/scammers


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Could've used that this week.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could've used that this week.


You could get it for the wife for Xmas.


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

What are you asking? What is your email...

Thanks,

Nevermind.... I didnt see it above the post... LOL


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Email please,, I would like more pics. You can send them to my cell if thats easier.

Thanks!


----------

